# Late Winter in My Apiary



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Michael - no one questions your ability to overwinter bees; wish you had a book out ( I would also need lots of pics cause I am a little slow) I try to watch and rewatch all your lectures. Thanks for this video, keep them coming Mark


----------



## northernpike (Mar 27, 2014)

One day I hope to open a hive that strong in spring


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Late winter in your apiary? 

This is the late winter in our apiary this afternoon...  Lookin' at nothin' here!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

No, the bees are not aggressive.
But take it more gently on them should be fine.
And I thought I was too rough on my bees on a hive check.
Our Spring flow is almost over now.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Michael Palmer said:


> Thought you might like to see how I handle checking the bees in late winter/early spring. Looking at cluster size, honey stores, and adding a bit of pollen substitute.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbOGFxfjL44


A documentary about a year in the life of the greatest beekeeper. How about it? That's something I would buy.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

What was the date of that, Mike?


----------



## fuma1986 (Mar 29, 2016)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> What was the date of that, Mike?


I think I saw the date on the video was yesterday.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice work Mike. :thumbsup: I have a question about the pollen sub in a bucket. I usually mix, put the paper on and put them in the fridge. 
How long does your mixed sub keep in that bucket? I can see the convenience of doing it your way allows you to keep the mix wetter, and I would like to try that.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> What was the date of that, Mike?


Looking back in my records...not sure of the apiary. Between March 16-April 10, 2015


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Nice work Mike. :thumbsup: I have a question about the pollen sub in a bucket. I usually mix, put the paper on and put them in the fridge.
> How long does your mixed sub keep in that bucket? I can see the convenience of doing it your way allows you to keep the mix wetter, and I would like to try that.


I use it all up, and don't store it. It will degrade over time unless kept frozen.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

You need someone to follow you around with a camera more often!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wvbeeguy said:


> Michael - no one questions your ability to overwinter bees; wish you had a book out ( I would also need lots of pics cause I am a little slow) I try to watch and rewatch all your lectures. Thanks for this video, keep them coming Mark


Okay.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Are they that strong because that many bees overwintered, or because despite the snow on the ground there has already been substantial buildup? I covet your good natured bees - I guarantee mine would sting you many times if you did that. Cool video.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

They winter that way David


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

With that many bees, David, he's worrying about the potential of starvation.
The snow is still on the ground while the bees are starting to build up now.
This reminds me of the almond bees trying to keep them going until they can
forage again weather permitting, of course.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Michael Palmer said:


> They winter that way David


Very impressive.


----------

